# Building a skep



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Great video Obviously the two gentlemen have made a skep or two in their day.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks. Very interesting. 
I'd have liked more closeups of their gear and tools.
Wooden clogs!


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

https://av.tib.eu/media/14376

From the same website, a video showing management of a skep apiary.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

AR1 said:


> https://av.tib.eu/media/14376
> 
> From the same website, a video showing management of a skep apiary.


Thanks AR1.
The first video is from 1961, still, these skep apiaries exist! Isn´t it nice how these old gentlemen work patiently?

My mentor who builds skeps and me and some guys of my group plan a workshop in fall, they already started the rye planting and I´m harvesting blackberry and willow to weave with.
The best time we will have with the cow dung!


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

smearing on the outside coating on the skep at the end of the second video (12 minute mark)  That would be a really nasty smelly job.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

JConnolly said:


> smearing on the outside coating on the skep at the end of the second video (12 minute mark)  That would be a really nasty smelly job.


Makes soft skin, though.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

@SiWolKe
My thanks for this info on Skeps as an excellent source of tuition for
the trainee beekeeper. I shall be putting these to good use in my work among local beekeepers. 
Thankyou ;-)

@gww
On top of the two links SW provides I found this demonstration of swarm management which also holds requeening methods.
Forget it is a Skep outyard and apply the info as a beekeeper and there is
many a question answered in this video;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S8i-Rf6_caU

And for others... just remember these bees are of the original dark european line, reputedly inclined to be more than a bit antsy. Watch these guys work and your own confidence should build in leaps and bounds!

Bill


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Bill
I had not seen this vidio yet. Very good. I did notice the color of the queens being very black compared to most of mine with thier orange tail. It did look like his hands were swollen and that there may have been a stinger or two but over all the bees were not mobbing him.
Got to go for now.
Thanks
gww


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

One of my co-workers and dear friend send you this:

https://av.tib.eu/media/14378


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

SiW.... Thanks for posting, tell you friends thanks.
gww


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

This was fun, especially like the way they catch the swarms as they leave the skep, let them cluster, shake them into a box, nail it shut and ship it out. Quite a process but..., I think I'll stick with my Langstroths.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

No longer required to turn a buck from BK'ng I can indulge myself in
play, I am tempted to build a couple from blown urathane to check out what essentially is "small hive beekeeping". Lightweight and wholly recyclable as an operation, it amazes me this practice was in place long after Langs became "the benchmark".
Having believed I had studied all the hive options available for large colonies it has been an eyeopener and a pleasure to discover somewhere in a wood folks were achieving the same outcomes using craft and bee skills adapted to multiples of colonies good for maybe 2kgs of honey per colony per harvest.

Bill


-- 
(edit new info)
.... good for maybe 15kgs of honey per colony per harvest.

[source] https://av.tib.eu/media/14378


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Grins
This one is pretty cool too. Bill, here is another one I had watched earlier.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9_4ojYaok
Cheers 
gww


----------

